# Help ! Can't 'open' pictures.



## Airframes (Apr 26, 2010)

I've just had my PC totally updated, and now running on Win. Internet Explorer 8, but I am now unable to open any images in posts. The small, square white box containing a red 'X' is visible as before, but will not open. Before, I'd 'wipe' the cursor over the box, and then press 'Shift + R' to open each image.
Any suggestions please?


----------



## Wurger (Apr 26, 2010)

Terry , check if there is marked "Show pictures" option in your IE8. The path is ....Tool/Internet(Net) Options/Advanced. If it not set , "switch" on the option and then click OK button. ALso you should reset net "cookies"


----------



## Airframes (Apr 26, 2010)

Thanks Wojtek. I'll try that and let you know here.


----------



## Wurger (Apr 26, 2010)

OK.


----------



## Airframes (Apr 26, 2010)

I've looked in the 'Advanced', and 'Show Pictures' is enabled. I still can't open them though, and I've noticed that the Group Build icons on all posts are not showing either, only the boxes with the red 'X'.


----------



## Wurger (Apr 26, 2010)

OK. Try to reset the IE cache.


----------



## Airframes (Apr 26, 2010)

Is that the 'Reset' button at the bottom of the 'Advanced' section - the one marked use only if the system is unusable?


----------



## Wurger (Apr 26, 2010)

It should be in Tool/Internet Option l/General tab rather. Please check this...

http://www.microsoft.com/windows/ie/ie6/using/howto/customizing/clearcache.mspx

But firstly I would re-start your computer and will check if there is any changing.


----------



## Airframes (Apr 26, 2010)

On the IE8 Net Options 'General' page, there isn't a reset button Wojtek. But, I'll re-start the computer and see if there is any change. On other web sites pictures and attachments seem to be working ok, and all other syatems are ok, but a lot faster, since the update to my PC, which inlcudes a new hard drive.


----------



## Airframes (Apr 26, 2010)

I've re-started the computer, and no change. All attached images and the GB icons are still showing the red 'X'. I tried uploading a picture, which worked fine, but when going back to the post, it had the red 'X' and wouldn't open. Frustrating!!


----------



## Wurger (Apr 26, 2010)

OK. Check Tool/Internet Option/Security tab and click the Default Level (if available) for area of the Web site ( for instance Internet)


----------



## Airframes (Apr 26, 2010)

Just checked that Wojtek, and it is set for 'Custom Default', and unable to click on other default setting. I notice that my last post (#10) and your last post both show the GB icons, where other posts don't. Could this be a problem where the forum doesn't recognize IE8 ?
I'm going to completely shut-down and come back in a few minutes to post some pics in one of my threads.


----------



## Wurger (Apr 26, 2010)

I don't think it is the problem of recognizing the net browser and the site.I think it is a problem with your IE settings.
Try to close all net programs.Then clear the net broweser again and restart your computer again.


----------



## Airframes (Apr 26, 2010)

Thanks Wojtek. I've now tried all that, and still no change. I'll have to leave it for tonight, and contact my friend who provided the hardware, to see if he can add anything. i'll 'speak' to you sometime tomorrow I hope. Thanks again for your time and help my friend.


----------



## evangilder (Apr 26, 2010)

You might also try loading firefox and see if it works in that.


----------



## Airframes (Apr 26, 2010)

Thanks Eric, I'll try that after I've checked - out the hardware with my friend, the guy who 'built' it. I recall having problems with Firefox last year, although that was on my 'old' system.


----------



## Airframes (Apr 27, 2010)

*Problem Solved !!*
I suspected a compatibility problem, IE8 and the forum, and mentioned this to my mate who 'built' the computer. He's a software and hardware designer, and web-sites are not his forte, but he suggested going into 'Tools', 'Compatibility View Settings' and setting the forum address to view as compatible.
Bingo!
I can now see the pics.
Thanks very much Wojtek, and Eric. I did try Firefox, but that wouldn't even show the attachments - but then, I didn't know about the compatibility thing at the time!


----------



## T Bolt (Apr 27, 2010)

Good to have you back Terry and not stumbling blind all over the place!


----------



## Airframes (Apr 27, 2010)

Thanks Glenn! It's getting near to the time to judge the current Group Build, and I'd be really stuffed if I couldn't see the entries!


----------



## T Bolt (Apr 27, 2010)

You just crack me up Terry!!!


----------



## wheelsup_cavu (Apr 28, 2010)

Now to see if this takes care of my problems with .bmp pictures.
Thanks for the possible fix Airframes.


Wheels


----------



## wheelsup_cavu (Apr 28, 2010)

Nope, IE8 still doesn't like pictures with the .bmp extension. 


Wheels


----------



## Night Fighter Nut (Jun 19, 2010)

apparently I'm having the same problem. Some of the pictures show and some don't.


----------



## Njaco (Jun 20, 2010)

the ones not showing are probably .bmp - I still can't figure out how to get past that.


----------



## Gnomey (Jun 20, 2010)

If you are using Internet Explorer it generally doesn't like to show .bmp files. Might be a way around it settings but I don't use IE for that reason (among quite a few others).


----------



## Catch22 (Jun 20, 2010)

IE may just not be able to display them. In school we were taught about different issues like that, though I don't recall that being mentioned. That may be because virtually nobody (in my field of graphic/web design anyway) uses .bmp and almost everything is .png or .jpg. Older versions of IE can't display .png either. I recommend using either Firefox or Safari, and yes, despite it being Mac's browser, there is a version of Safari for PC.


----------



## wheelsup_cavu (Jun 23, 2010)

I use IE8 and Windows XP and I can't see the .bmp pictures either.

The only way around this with IE8 that I have found is to right click on the picture to get the properties of that picture.
Open another tab or window and paste the address (URL) of the picture that you found in the properties of that picture into the browser line. 
When you do you will get a message asking you if you want to save or open the picture like you do when you download a file.
Click open and you will see the picture.
At the moment this is the only forum where I can't see pictures that are using the .bmp extension.


Wheels


----------

